# WoW Rassen Model Changing



## Krait666 (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,

in letzter Zeit sehe ich immer öfters sehr erfolgreiche PvP und PvE Spieler in ihren Videos Rassen Model changing machen. Ich hab mich nicht soo extrem viel mit dem Thema befasst, aber hier und dort gelesen das "Model Changing" (ob da jetzt auch das Verändern der Rasse mit gemeint ist z.B. vom Taure zum Nachtelf, man hat ja keine spielerischen Vor-/Nachteile dadurch) verboten ist und einen Acc Bann gibt.
Auf der einen Seite kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es Verboten ist NUR das Aussehen der eigenen Rasse zu verändern...da all die Top Spieler doch nicht so einfach ihren Acc aufs Spiel setzen würden.
Z.B. Krymu in seinem neuen Video (Nachtelf->Undead Changing). 
Ich hab auch nach einem Guide gesucht und dort schreibt der Guide Ersteller das er einen Anwalt auf die Benutzerregeln angesetzt hat um nachzuprüfen ob es verboten ist...angeblich ist es legal.
Ganz unten beim Guide.
Edit: Hab gesehen das es in dem Guide nur um Waffen Model Changing geht, aber vom Prinzip her das Gleiche.
http://www.bboard.de/foren-archiv/3/190400/190320/german-tutorial-how-to-change-models-and-textures-in-wow-70812171-12040-1.html

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand eine eindeutige Antwort geben könnte, ob man das Aussehen der Rasse verändern darf. Vllt hat ja auch jemand schon damit Erfahrung gemacht und könnte hier auch etwas zu schreiben !

Danke schonmal!

Lg Krait


----------



## McDrake (23. Februar 2008)

Ich würds nicht machen.
Sobald eine Datei von WOW verändert wird, ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht erlaubt.
Etwas anderes ist ein Addon, also ein Zusatz.


----------



## Worrel (23. Februar 2008)

Krait666 am 22.02.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nach einem Guide gesucht und dort schreibt der Guide Ersteller das er einen Anwalt auf die Benutzerregeln angesetzt hat um nachzuprüfen ob es verboten ist...angeblich ist es legal.


Schön, dann ist es halt legal.
Das heißt, die Polizei verhaftet dich nicht dafür.

Trotzdem wird Blizzard deinen Account sperren, wenn sie dich dabei erwischen, denn das Austauschen von Dateien außerhalb des Addon Ordners entspricht nicht den Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Februar 2008)

Krait666 am 22.02.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch nach einem Guide gesucht und dort schreibt der Guide Ersteller das er einen Anwalt auf die Benutzerregeln angesetzt hat um nachzuprüfen ob es verboten ist...angeblich ist es legal.


Noch was: 

Es gibt auch jede Menge Downloadseiten für raubkopierte Filme, Musik und Spiele, auf denen auch steht, das das Ganze ja legal sei, weil _<an den Haaren herbeigezogene Argumentation bitte hier einfügen>_ ...


----------



## Krait666 (23. Februar 2008)

jup danke für die Antworten


----------



## Moleny (4. März 2008)

Interessantes Thema hatte bisher noch nix davon gehört. Aber ich würde mal sagen wenn die Änderung eh nur für den jenigen der sie vor genommen hat sichtbar sind ...wayne interessierts. Kann Blizzard doch egal sein ob ich auf meinem Monitor als Raggnaros durch die Gegend renne.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2008)

Moleny am 04.03.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Thema hatte bisher noch nix davon gehört. Aber ich würde mal sagen wenn die Änderung eh nur für den jenigen der sie vor genommen hat sichtbar sind ...wayne interessierts. Kann Blizzard doch egal sein ob ich auf meinem Monitor als Raggnaros durch die Gegend renne.


Es geht hier einfach ums Prinzip, dass man am Programm von WOW rein gar nichts ändern darf. Was ja auch in Ordnung ist, da sich sonst Blizz mit jedem kleinen Progi auseinandersetzen müsste um zu testen, was ein Cheat ist und was nicht.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2008)

Moleny am 04.03.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Thema hatte bisher noch nix davon gehört. Aber ich würde mal sagen wenn die Änderung eh nur für den jenigen der sie vor genommen hat sichtbar sind ...wayne interessierts. Kann Blizzard doch egal sein ob ich auf meinem Monitor als Raggnaros durch die Gegend renne.


Nun, man könnte ja zB die Beleuchtung dimmen und die gegnerischen Rassen hell erleuchtet und dadurch deutlich besser sichtbar darstellen lassen.
Oder einfach die Säulen in der Arena schmaler machen ...
...


----------

